# Workhorse Products Offers Odyssey Compact Dryer



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The Odyssey compact dryer, manufactured by Workhorse, is ideal for small to medium orders and samples. Its compact size allows it to fit in small spaces or makes it ideal as a dedicated dryer for use with a manual press designated for doing numbering, caps and more.

This durable oven features double-wall construction and adjustable oven doors to retain the maximum amount of heat. It has two heating elements, a digital timer and variable belt speed control. The exhaust flange removes fumes from the shop.

With a belt width of 22 inches, it comes in two sizes. The CD205 is 67 inches long (5 feet 7 inches), and the CD227 is 84 inches long (7 feet). Both are 30 inches wide. 

Check it out here: Screen Printing Conveyor Dryer Ovens.

Workhorse Products offers a full range of manual and automatic screen printing equipment. It specializes in startup packages as well as training and on-going education for beginners and veterans. 

Workhorse has distributors throughout the United States, Canada, Turkey, England, Belgium, Peru, Panama, Venezuela, Columbia, Costa Rica, Guatemala and China. For more information or the distributor nearest you, visit the website at www.workhorseproducts.com; email to [email protected], or call (800) 778-8779 option #1 sales, option #2 service; (602) 437-2305.


----------

